# NY state Midwifery Modernization Act *update*



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello, everyone. If you don't already know, there's currently an act on the schedule for the NY assembly (TODAY!! and hopefully will also be voted on in the senate) that will remove barriers to midwife practice in the state of NY. There's a fair amount of support, but ACOG is pushing against us, so we're trying to call senators and assemblypeople in NY to push for passage of the midwifery modern act. If this act passes, it will make access to midwifery care (for home AND hospital birth) much more easy for those of us who want it. I personally had to drive 3 hours round trip for access to a homebirth midwife, and worried that she wouldn't make it soon enough for my baby's birth. Other women have been turned away because our homebirth midwives are in such demand

If you live in NY state, I'd really appreciate it if you could take a look at this:

http://freeourmidwives.org/finish-what-we-started/

Thanks!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

WOOOT! It passed in the Assembly today.







Tomorrow is the senate!
*We need to continue to flood Senate Majority Leaders. Let's move this momentum right over to the Senate!!! Sen. Majority Leader Smith (518) 455-2701 Sen. Majority Conference Leader Sampson (518) 455-2788 "We urge you to support bill S5007-B and bring it to the Senate floor for a vote. Don't leave New York women behind! Thank you."*


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok... today's final push for midwives... we can do this!! We need your help. Call your senator and ask them to vote for the Midwifery Modernization Act (S5007-B)! Call the Senate leadership and ask them to bring it to a vote!! More information here:

http://freeourmidwives.org/

Hopefully later I'll be posting to say we did it!!


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

Subbing to find out how it went. I'm hoping and praying.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, at this point, it did not make it on the agenda yesterday. I thought yesterday was the last available day, but I was wrong. I believe it's on the agenda for today... so today's the last day to call. If you haven't called your senator yet, CALL TODAY!! We can do this!!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

IT PASSED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's an article in amnesty international about it







WOOOOOOT! I may have to have another baby, you know, just because I can









http://blog.amnestyusa.org/us/victor...h-in-new-york/


----------

